# Business Analysis or Project Management



## mansi (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi
We have just started our immigration process and would like to prepare myself for the life ahead.
I am post graduate it IT (M Tech) and have worked previously in the role of project coordinator for 2 years. I left my job 3 years back and would like to start working again in Australia as soon as we reach there, which will be this Christmas hopefully, if visa comes on time.
I would like to know if there are any courses or certifications which I can do that can help me in getting job in Melbourne, Victoria. Also, which of the two, Business Analysis or Project Management is more demanding and easier to get into in Australia.
Any help in this is appreciated as I am really confused where to start.
Thanks
Mansi


----------

